# What personalities are modest?



## Pianoasis (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, that's my question. 

Also who most respects modesty?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Interesting question. Of course, generally, there's no definitive answer, but here's something I've noticed:

IXFJs are usually among the most modest people I ever meet, hands down. After all, they use their Fe in the supporting "parenting role," according to Beebe's function theory. Between the two, I think INFJs more often have modesty issues than ISFJs, who are stereotyped as _doormats_ (an unfair exaggeration, but I think their natural modesty results in this stereotype). The ISFJs I know, no matter how smart or popular they are, never seem to lose their sense of modesty at all, which is fascinating to me.

The rest of the types have varied too much in this department for me to make any assumption about, although some of the ISTJs and ISTPs I know seem pretty modest also.


----------



## bobdaduck (Apr 24, 2010)

INFJs can become arrogant fairly easy.

I've mostly seen it in IxFPs. They're so quiet anyway that they just don't really brag ever.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Introverted types may seem more modest IRL than extroverts, simply through introversion rather than "modesty", and I've mostly noticed that IxFJs seem pretty modest, and ISTJs can be as well.


----------



## robespierre (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been told by teachers/my parents that I downplay my accomplishments/abilities to a degree that could actually hinder me in the future. But have no idea what my personality type is specifically. I am INXX. 
I would love to see how people answer this question.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

ENTP. 

/10 char.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

ISFP, INFP, just as ENTJ and ESTJ are the least.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, INFPs tend to be very modest (and quiet) also (in ways that can be negatively stereotyped as "doormats" like ISFJs and are pretty famous for downplaying their abilities, as @robespierre stated), but I think my experiences are rather biased, since one I know is pretty nasty (and obviously has ego-issues). @bobdaduck might have a point. I only know 3 INFJs IRL (rarest type in my life - go figure ;P ). And Ni users are usually the notorious sufferers of the "God complex" out of all of the types.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm going to say ENTP. Since modesty is my greatest strength.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd say the IxFx are the types most likely to be modest. Although, I'm not sure if valuing modesty is type related moreso than being dependent on someone's upbringing.

With that said, I like confidence but I can't stand arrogance and I'd say that's a fairly standard ENTJ value.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd say that I tends towards more modesty than E, S tends towards more than N, and F tends towards more than T. In particular I see a lot of modesty from Si and Fi dominant types. 





AppleCat said:


> ENTP.


Just another thing we totally rock at :wink:


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, OBVIOUSLY ISTJs are _the_ _most_ modest. Like myself.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Are all of these votes for ENTP supposed to be like funny ha ha?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Are all of these votes for ENTP supposed to be like funny ha ha?


Anyone who brags about being modest obviously isn't very modest, amirite? lol


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> With that said, I like confidence but I can't stand arrogance and I'd say that's a fairly standard ENTJ value.


I wouldn't. Most of the ones I know aren't arrogant at all. It's stupid stereotypes like this that caused me a ton of mis-typings in the past. On the internet, I would argue that my own type is much more notorious for being arrogant (e.g. most of INTJforum.com - there were so many times I almost smashed my computer screen after reading some of the posts on there - the most arrogant ones are usually quite stupid also...hmm...I wonder if this is a coincidence (*obvious sarcasm in tone*)??


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I wouldn't. Most of the ones I know aren't arrogant at all. It's stupid stereotypes like this that caused me a ton of mis-typings in the past. On the internet, I would argue that my own type is much more notorious for being arrogant (e.g. most of INTJforum.com - there were so many times I almost smashed my computer screen after reading some of the posts on there - the most arrogant ones are usually quite stupid also...hmm...I wonder if this is a coincidence (*obvious sarcasm in tone*)??


Re-read what I wrote.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Liking confidence but not standing ignorance is a fairly standard ENTJ value? Hah, well, it appears you just changed types on me!


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

INTP is the most modest because we never leave our darkened bedroom so there is no chance to be an arrogant prick lol


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Infp popped into my head for some reason.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

nreynolds1990 said:


> INTP is the most modest because we never leave our darkened bedroom so there is no chance to be an arrogant prick lol


That would only make sense *if* you didn't have Internet access.

I'm INTP and modest...to a fault. Perhaps I'm grasping at straws here, but I blame it on my inferior Fe which makes me incredibly conscious of this stuff.


----------

